

Crowdfunding Sites Scoot Around a Regulatory Traffic Jam - acremades
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-05-28/crowdfunding-sites-scoot-around-a-regulatory-traffic-jam

======
keywonc
Good summary of the landscape, thanks for posting.

